

AMD “Never Settle” Bundle Gets Updated With New AAA Titles - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/amd_%E2%80%9Cnever_settle%E2%80%9D_bundle_gets_updated_new_aaa_titles123

======
jimmthang
That is a good deal!

